# Sergio Recovering from Neutering



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I am hoping now that my 2 year old Sergio is neutered the larger dogs in my apartment complex neighborhood won't be so agitated by him. He is resting. Still on pain meds 2x a day through Sunday and wearing his Elizabethan collar (cone) for 10 days. I have been sleeping next to his xpen area, staying in eye sight of him. His running and playing are restricted for 10 days.He whined the entire first night. I think the cone is worse than the surgery. I have already had an easier time taking him outside to do his business quick. He used to mark every street lamp. Now he just goes. Whew! First time dog owner here. I am so glad the surgery and recovery is going well. While he was under I had his teeth cleaned and his nails were clipped. I will start regular teeth brushing daily.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Poor little guy. Was it such an ordeal because he was 2? Hope he fees better soon.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Alcibides said:


> Poor little guy. Was it such an ordeal because he was 2? Hope he fees better soon.


I have had him less than a month. Everything is an ordeal with me because I don't know what I am doing! ;-) He just got used to a new home and more freedom and was sleeping comfortably in my bed at my feet at night. I don't think he was in pain or discomfort from the surgery but not liking the restrictions. I think the breeder waited to get him neutered in case he would breed.

Probably neutering is easier when they are puppies.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor little guy, hope he's feeling better soon and that he has a less stressful time with the big dogs.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> I am hoping now that my 2 year old Sergio is neutered the larger dogs in my apartment complex neighborhood won't be so agitated by him. He is resting. Still on pain meds 2x a day through Sunday and wearing his Elizabethan collar (cone) for 10 days. I have been sleeping next to his xpen area, staying in eye sight of him. His running and playing are restricted for 10 days.He whined the entire first night. I think the cone is worse than the surgery. I have already had an easier time taking him outside to do his business quick. He used to mark every street lamp. Now he just goes. Whew! First time dog owner here. I am so glad the surgery and recovery is going well. While he was under I had his teeth cleaned and his nails were clipped. I will start regular teeth brushing daily.


If he is small enough you could get a onesie (baby shirts) then he would not have to wear the cone. Several people on the forum do that after neutering. Some may chime in so you will see what I mean.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Sergio! Feel better soon, little guy!:hug:


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I have read here about alternatives to the cone. I asked my vet and so just following doctors recommendations for now. He's gotten used to the cone. I have to try not to chuckle at him while he wears it. He likes to scratch behind his ears with his back paw and that's really bothering him. But vet said no ear infections, no skin irritations, no fleas. Maybe the cone will help rid him of that habit? I also had his rabies vaccination given at the same time. Had to get his license here in Arlington County and I can now find a sitter and walker for him in the afternoon.

Luckily he didn't have any vomiting or bad reaction to the meds or vaccinations. 

Is it just my imagination or possibly the pain meds he's taking or the cone, that the neutering could so quickly improve how he potties outside and doesn't mark?


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Awww, Sergio. Feel better soon!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Feel better soon, Sergio.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Feel better soon, Sergio!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Hope he feels better soon, don't know the answer to your question but that would be nice. My guess would be that he will still mark,all my neutered males did,i'm thinking maybe he just has to go a lot or it is a little painful to lift his leg. BUT maybe you will be lucky!!!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's another photo of Sergio resting. I really have been camping out by his xpen area to restrict his running and jumping and playing. He can jump on my bed and sofa. Can't let him do that now while he heals.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo got neutered on friday as well.

He hates the cone of shame. He just gets all mopy whdn he has it on. Once you take it off, he's back to his old self. He's not bad so far...he hasn't licked his wounds.

Some other things I did when he was neutered was...

Blood test
eye duct flushing 
micro chip (already has a tattoo)
nails clipped

The eye duct flush seems good. He hasn't had crusty nasties buidling up. What freaked me out was he was lying there and bright green stuff that looked like antifreeze came running out of his nose hehe. It's just the flushing stuff they use.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Narci: Glad to hear Oreo doesn't lick his wounds. Sergio does! I am trying to sneak out to Target around 8 am when they open here to see about a onesie. A softer cone won't make a difference because what is driving him nuts is not being able to scratch behind his ears with his back paw.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

And finally relief out of the cone and in the onesie!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Does Sergio want the cone back on?


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

And scratching behind his ears with his back paw! He loves it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks like a happy boy now! I don't think the licking is bad for them - just biting at the stitches. We didn't have that problem with McGee so I didn't use anything. I would tell him "no lick" and he would quit. He still marks, though - as long as it's just outside I don't care!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sergio looks MUCH happier now in his onesie!! It's all up hill from here!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He definitely looks happier without the cone on! Feel better soon Sergio.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad he and Oreo are doing well.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Sergio is in his cute onesie, wants to lick his incision. The onesie is so much better than the cone.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Sergio looks adorable in his onesie. Almost makes you want to dress them every day.

Thanks again for the litter box!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Sergio looks adorable in his onesie. Almost makes you want to dress them every day.
> 
> Thanks again for the litter box!


People looked at us weird when we had the cone collar. Now they look at me like I'm dressing him up in cute little tee shirts. I roll up the onesie when we go outside.

He likes the onesie. It's soft comfortable cotton jersey. I wasn't sure if he would like it or not. And they were only about 4 for $10 at Target.

I got the 24 month old size, the largest size I could find.

I can't wait until the 10 days is up, and I don't have to monitor his running, jumping, playing. Once I stopped with the pain meds Sunday night, he was back to his normal self.


----------

